
GraphQL Saved Us from the gRPC Dumpster Fire We Created - mjesuele
https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-05-18-how-graphql-saved-us-from-grpc-dumpster-fire/
======
mjesuele
Author here. I'm a software engineer at Liquidata
([https://liquidata.co](https://liquidata.co)), the company behind Dolt
([https://github.com/liquidata-inc/dolt](https://github.com/liquidata-
inc/dolt)) and DoltHub ([https://dolthub.com](https://dolthub.com)). We're
building the future of data distribution and collaboration; come check out
what we're up to!

I wrote this article as part of a series on the technology behind DoltHub. In
this installment, I explore how GraphQL rescued us from a nasty pit of sadness
we got stuck in calling our gRPC API directly from our front end.

Hope folks find it interesting. Happy to answer any questions!

